# Hulk Hogan licenziato dalla WWE



## Fabriman94 (24 Luglio 2015)

L'ex wrestler *Hulk Hogan* è stato licenziato dalla WWE e di conseguenza tolto dalla Hall of Fame, di cui entrò a far parte nel 2005. La causa di tale scelta da parte della federazione di wrestling più famosa al mondo è dovuta al fatto che la leggenda WWE, 61 anni, è stata recentemente beccata, in un' intercettazione audio di ben *otto anni fa*, ad utilizzare *insulti razzisti * verso il fidanzato di colore della figlia Brooke, definendosi un "razzista" ed avrebbe aggiunto anche frasi discutibili del tipo _«penso che siamo tutti un po’ razzisti»_ . La WWE ha, inoltre, tolto dal suo sito ufficiale, ogni contenuto inerente Hulk Hogan, compreso il suo profilo, come a voler rinnegare uno dei lottatori che ha fatto la storia della federazione e del wrestling in generale.


----------



## smallball (24 Luglio 2015)

uno degli atleti piu' carismatici della storia dello sport...peccato


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Luglio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> uno degli atleti piu' carismatici della storia dello sport...peccato


Il wrestler ha chiesto scusa su Twitter, ma la WWE è severa in queste circostanze. Mi dispiace da una parte, per quello che Hulk ha dato al wrestling, però dall'altra non condanno neanche la scelta della federazione che non ci avrebbe ricavato nulla da questo licenziamento. Tra l'altro dovranno trovare un sostituto a Tough Enough visto che attualmente faceva il giudice lì.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2015)

e allora quando booker T gli diede pubblicamente del nigga ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Luglio 2015)

Vergognosa è stata la WWE. Hanno addirittura Tolto tutto il materiale sul Wrestler più importante che hanno avuto...


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vergognosa è stata la WWE. Hanno addirittura Tolto tutto il materiale sul Wrestler più importante che hanno avuto...


Infatti, hanno preso il gesto veramente male. Però è la stessa WWE ad aver utilizzato storyline poco morali nel passato, tipo quelle dopo la morte di Eddie Guerrero, dove lo si tirava sempre in ballo, oppure quella di Kerwin White (Chavo Guerrero) che faceva il razzista verso Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti, hanno preso il gesto veramente male. Però è la stessa WWE ad aver utilizzato storyline poco morali nel passato, tipo quelle dopo la morte di Eddie Guerrero, dove lo si tirava sempre in ballo, oppure quella di Kerwin White (Chavo Guerrero) che faceva il razzista verso Shelton Benjamin.



Infatti è incredibile...ci sono rimasto male anche se non lo seguo più.


----------



## Tic (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti, hanno preso il gesto veramente male. Però è la stessa WWE ad aver utilizzato storyline poco morali nel passato, tipo quelle dopo la morte di Eddie Guerrero, dove lo si tirava sempre in ballo, oppure quella di Kerwin White (Chavo Guerrero) che faceva il razzista verso Shelton Benjamin.



Ma perchè vogliamo parlare della storyline dell'affidamento dei bambini di Rey?Assurda a dir poco...


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ma perchè vogliamo parlare della storyline dell'affidamento dei bambini di Rey?Assurda a dir poco...


Vero, però hanno accettato sia Rey che Eddie di farle.Ce ne sono tante di storyline discutibili, che sono state cancellate, tipo Batista stupratore o edge sordo muto o l'incesto tra Vince e Stephanie Mcmahon o tra Paul Burchill e Katie Lea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

Per rimanere in tema WWE. Pochi giorni fa leggevo un articolo sui wrestler che NON hanno fatto uso di steroidi e incredibilmente non c'è Triple H (dicono sia tutto merito della palestra quel fisico che aveva nei primi anni 2000), c'era anche John Cena, Undertaker, Kane, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Butcher (25 Luglio 2015)

Giusto licenziarlo, assurdo cancellarlo dalla storia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per rimanere in tema WWE. Pochi giorni fa leggevo un articolo sui wrestler che NON hanno fatto uso di steroidi e incredibilmente non c'è Triple H (dicono sia tutto merito della palestra quel fisico che aveva nei primi anni 2000), c'era anche John Cena, Undertaker, Kane, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate?



Che sono sicuro così,la WWE fa eseguire un wellness program molto rigido e chi ne capisce almeno un po' e si documenta vedendo gli allenamenti che fanno questi signori qui. Per me non è una novità. Lesnar si allena anche per 6-8 ore al giorno. Kurt Angle e Jericho sono tra i wrestler migliori degli ultimi anni e non hanno mai avuto un fisico che mi faccia pensare che utilizzino steroidi. Ci sono video di Cena che fa squat con 5-600 libbre,inoltre personalmente,seguendo il suo programma di wellness,capisco perché abbia un fisico del genere. Mi sorprende HHH,chissà,nell'ambiente non è mai stato ben visto,poi se non sbaglio da giovane ha fatto anche qualche gara di culturismo quindi tutto può essere.

Sulla vicenda di Hogan,il licenziamento e il cancellamento dalla HOF mi sembrano sinceramente,eccessivi e senza senso,avrei capito una sospensione. Ma Hogan,che lo so voglia o no è IL wrestling per come lo conosciamo oggi. E a dirla tutta non ha detto neanche una cosa non vera. Chi tra i nostri padri,sapendo che la figlia va a letto con un nero,non avrebbe detto una cosa del genere? Penso quasi nessuno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vero, però hanno accettato sia Rey che Eddie di farle.Ce ne sono tante di storyline discutibili, che sono state cancellate, tipo Batista stupratore o edge sordo muto o l'incesto tra Vince e Stephanie Mcmahon o tra Paul Burchill e Katie Lea.



Se scoprite la storia di Katie Vick , quelle sembreranno bazzecole al confronto


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per rimanere in tema WWE. Pochi giorni fa leggevo un articolo sui wrestler che NON hanno fatto uso di steroidi e incredibilmente non c'è Triple H (dicono sia tutto merito della palestra quel fisico che aveva nei primi anni 2000), c'era anche John Cena, Undertaker, Kane, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate?



triple h essendo il genero di vince mcmahon avrà fatto insabbiare tutto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se scoprite la storia di Katie Vick , quelle sembreranno bazzecole al confronto


Eccola 




C'era da dire che le storyline di una volta, erano veramente entusiasmanti, anche quelle non cancellate. Ora quelle di adesso al confronto sono favolette, perché la WWE ha voluto da molti anni a questa parte adeguare i suoi show ad un pubblico minore. Penso che le ultime storyline di alto livello si siano avute nel 2004/2005 (Kane contro Snitsky, Kurt Angle ed Eddie Guerrero, Heidenreich contro Undertaker, Batista contro Triple H  e Randy Orton contro Undertaker) e qualcosa nel 2006 (tipo John Cena contro Edge ed il ritorno della DX). Ora magari c'è qualche match spettacolare, ma a livello di storyline zero assoluto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eccola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esattamente , negli ultimi anni stanno peggiorando a livello di Storyline in maniera terribile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Che sono sicuro così,la WWE fa eseguire un wellness program molto rigido e chi ne capisce almeno un po' e si documenta vedendo gli allenamenti che fanno questi signori qui. Per me non è una novità. Lesnar si allena anche per 6-8 ore al giorno. Kurt Angle e Jericho sono tra i wrestler migliori degli ultimi anni e non hanno mai avuto un fisico che mi faccia pensare che utilizzino steroidi. Ci sono video di Cena che fa squat con 5-600 libbre,inoltre personalmente,seguendo il suo programma di wellness,capisco perché abbia un fisico del genere. Mi sorprende HHH,chissà,nell'ambiente non è mai stato ben visto,poi se non sbaglio da giovane ha fatto anche qualche gara di culturismo quindi tutto può essere.
> 
> Sulla vicenda di Hogan,il licenziamento e il cancellamento dalla HOF mi sembrano sinceramente,eccessivi e senza senso,avrei capito una sospensione. Ma Hogan,che lo so voglia o no è IL wrestling per come lo conosciamo oggi. E a dirla tutta non ha detto neanche una cosa non vera. Chi tra i nostri padri,sapendo che la figlia va a letto con un nero,non avrebbe detto una cosa del genere? Penso quasi nessuno.



Dal 2006 la WWE è severa in questo e infatti sono sicuro che nessuno si dopa più li dentro, ma io volevo soffermarmi sul passato.
Brock Lesnar e Cena lo sappiamo che sono dei super atleti (e Brock mi permetto di dire che la natura con lui è stata buonissima. Una volta disse di pesare più di 300 libbre, quindi quasi 140 kg di muscoli!!!), ma gente come Batista e Randy Orton lo sanno tutti che si dopavano.

Nel 2007 Hulk Hogan disse che negli ultimi 10 anni sono morti 100 wrestler sotto i 50 anni, quindi 10 all'anno e lui si ritiene fortunato ad essere vivo, visto che ne ha fatto uso dal 75 al 91.
Io mi chiedo se questi lottatori erano dopati: Goldberg, Triple H, Bobby Lashley, Edge, The Rock, Stone Cold, Ryback.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> triple h essendo il genero di vince mcmahon avrà fatto insabbiare tutto.



Io spero di no. Dicono che per riconoscere un dopato, oltre alle vene esagerate, bisogna guardare i zigomi che di solito sono gonfi. Mo ho preso una foto e Triple H non lo sembra affatto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Luglio 2015)

sono tutti dopati nell'ufc figuriamoci nella WWE


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo molte indiscrezioni, sarà "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair a sostituire Hulk Hogan nel ruolo di giudice di "Tough Enough".*


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Intanto è stata pubblicata su YT l'intervista che gli è costata il posto.


----------



## Danielsan (26 Luglio 2015)

fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *secondo molte indiscrezioni, sarà "the nature boy" ric flair a sostituire hulk hogan nel ruolo di giudice di "tough enough".*



wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo molte indiscrezioni, sarà "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair a sostituire Hulk Hogan nel ruolo di giudice di "Tough Enough".*



Il tasso alcolemico " it's over 9000!!!!"


----------



## Miro (26 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Intanto è stata pubblicata su YT l'intervista che gli è costata il posto.



Non dovrebbero essere queste le frasi razziste in queestione; se non ho capito male (perchè non è ancora chiara tutta la vicenda) Hogan avrebbe detto frasi razziste durante un suo filmino hard muhahah, frasi in cui affermava che odiava i neri e che non voleva che sua figlia si sposasse con un nero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non dovrebbero essere queste le frasi razziste in queestione; se non ho capito male (perchè non è ancora chiara tutta la vicenda) Hogan avrebbe detto frasi razziste durante un suo filmino hard muhahah, frasi in cui affermava che odiava i neri e che non voleva che sua figlia si sposasse con un nero.


Infatti non è questo, ma lo è stato spacciato per tale. Questo video è un'innocua intervista e pare parli di Booker T che lo ha chiamato "nigga". Comunque è come dici tu, la vicenda è andata proprio così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per rimanere in tema WWE. Pochi giorni fa leggevo un articolo sui wrestler che NON hanno fatto uso di steroidi e incredibilmente non c'è Triple H (dicono sia tutto merito della palestra quel fisico che aveva nei primi anni 2000), c'era anche John Cena, Undertaker, Kane, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate?



Penso che è difficile trovarne uno NON dopato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2015)

L'hanno levato pure dai personaggi del gioco WWE 2K16 . Allucinante, si sta passando il segno onestamente...


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'hanno levato pure dai personaggi del gioco WWE 2K16 . Allucinante, si sta passando il segno onestamente...


Io comincio a sospettare ci siano altre cose dietro questo fatto. Perché altrimenti prendere come motivazione un'intervista di OTTO anni fa?


----------



## Miro (26 Luglio 2015)

Il problema sta nel fatto che Hogan è l'uomo simbolo per eccellenza del wrestling, purtroppo quindi la sua figura ha un peso enorme sul franchise; oltretutto dire qui in Italia "*****" è un conto, dirlo negli USA è un altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che Hogan è l'uomo simbolo per eccellenza del wrestling, purtroppo quindi la sua figura ha un peso enorme sul franchise; oltretutto dire qui in Italia "*****" è un conto, dirlo negli USA è un altro.



E nonostante questo in USA episodi di razzismo sono molto più frequenti.


----------



## yohann (26 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'hanno levato pure dai personaggi del gioco WWE 2K16 . Allucinante, si sta passando il segno onestamente...



Siamo al assurdo...
Dennis Rodman l'ha sostenuto cmq.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2015)

Cmq Forbes fa sapere che il danno dopo il fatto di Hogan è che la WWE ha perso 50 milioni di dollari e il marchio si è svalutato del 4% venerdì in borsa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cmq Forbes fa sapere che il danno dopo il fatto di Hogan è che la WWE ha perso 50 milioni di dollari e il marchio si è svalutato del 4% venerdì in borsa.



Magari gli hanno persi proprio per averlo cacciato e non per il resto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penso che è difficile trovarne uno NON dopato.



Informandomi sull'argomento la maggior parte dice che nonostante l'enorme fisico di Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock, John Cena, Goldberg NON sono dopati o cmq se hanno fatto uso di steroidi è stato all'inizio/poco.
Questo lo dicono perchè (oltre al lavoro pazzesco che fanno in palestra) in loro non si vedono queste cose che uno che usa steroidi ha:
Brufoli in faccia e soprattutto sulla schiena
Vene gonfie
"Cicciottelli" sulle guance
Zigomi gonfi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Tornando ad Hogan, quindi, Hulk, in un sex tape del 2006, in un momento di rabbia, dice frasi razziste sul fidanzato di colore della figlia Brooke. Il 24 luglio un sito (che non ricordo il nome) fa uscire questa notizia e lo stesso Hulk Hogan decide di dimettersi. La WWE allora toglie ogni riferimento su di lui (hall of hame, sul sito ecc.ecc.) , ma NON lo cancella dalla storia. Come conseguenza iniziale c'è già la perdita di 50 milioni di dollari.

Da una parte può sembrare comprensibile il comportamento WWE, ma allora se domani escono fuori scandali sui vari Stone Cold, The Rock ecc.ecc. che fanno? Licenziano tutti?? Con il buonissimo si rischia grosso...

Cmq fra qualche anno sono sicuro tornerà in società.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Luglio 2015)

Scelta incomprensibile della WWE. Hogan tra l'altro sta ricevendo attestati di stima da un sacco di afro americani. Anche Dennis Rodman,Magic Jhonson e altre leggende dell'NBA. L'essere troppo politicamente corretto è un errore,soprattutto la WWE dopo certe storyline decisamente "forti" prima di passare alla PG era.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Informandomi sull'argomento la maggior parte dice che nonostante l'enorme fisico di Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock, John Cena, Goldberg NON sono dopati o cmq se hanno fatto uso di steroidi è stato all'inizio/poco.
> Questo lo dicono perchè (oltre al lavoro pazzesco che fanno in palestra) in loro non si vedono queste cose che uno che usa steroidi ha:
> Brufoli in faccia e soprattutto sulla schiena
> Vene gonfie
> ...



veramente credi che Cena non abbia mai fatto uso di sostanze ?  quel fisico lo ottieni solo bombamdoti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> veramente credi che Cena non abbia mai fatto uso di sostanze ?  quel fisico lo ottieni solo bombamdoti



Magari ne ha fatto uso all'inizio. Ci sono tanti video dove fa squat da 600 libbre...i steroidi ti comportano anche la variazione della forza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Scelta incomprensibile della WWE. Hogan tra l'altro sta ricevendo attestati di stima da un sacco di afro americani. Anche Dennis Rodman,Magic Jhonson e altre leggende dell'NBA. L'essere troppo politicamente corretto è un errore,soprattutto la WWE dopo certe storyline decisamente "forti" prima di passare alla PG era.



Esatto. Tutto sto perbenismo è un errore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Informandomi sull'argomento la maggior parte dice che nonostante l'enorme fisico di *Lesnar, Triple H, The Rock, John Cena, Goldberg NON sono dopati o cmq se hanno fatto uso di steroidi è stato all'inizio/poco.*
> Questo lo dicono perchè (oltre al lavoro pazzesco che fanno in palestra) in loro non si vedono queste cose che uno che usa steroidi ha:
> Brufoli in faccia e soprattutto sulla schiena
> Vene gonfie
> ...



Follia,fidati.
Non tutti rispondono allo stesso modo agli steroidi e hanno gli stessi effetti collaterali,specialmente se parliamo di milionari seguiti giornalmente dai migliori specialisti.
Fisici del genere si ottengono solo ed esclusivamente con le "vitamine",non esiste lavoro in palestra che ti faccia superare i limiti del corpo umano (tra parentesi,allenarsi con i pesi 7/8 ore al giorno non porta alcun beneficio se sei natural,anzi...).
Non c'è nulla di male,in fondo vedere bestioni con corpi da fumetto è una grossa fetta dell'appeal e come detto sono seguiti costantemente,solo che ho avuto questa discussione anche con dei miei amici e voglio mettere le cose in chiaro


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Ma allora il wellness program è una baggianata?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma allora il wellness program è una baggianata?



Alcuni lottatori sono morti per abuso di droghe (sportive e non),quindi penso che il programma sia più che altro un'operazione di controllo medico sui lottatori per evitare altri incidenti e pubblicità negativa.
Probabilmente alcune sostanze ritenute troppo pericolose sono vietate,ma sicuramente roba tipo testosterone e HGH è usatissima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Follia,fidati.
> Non tutti rispondono allo stesso modo agli steroidi e hanno gli stessi effetti collaterali,specialmente se parliamo di milionari seguiti giornalmente dai migliori specialisti.
> Fisici del genere si ottengono solo ed esclusivamente con le "vitamine",non esiste lavoro in palestra che ti faccia superare i limiti del corpo umano (tra parentesi,allenarsi con i pesi 7/8 ore al giorno non porta alcun beneficio se sei natural,anzi...).
> Non c'è nulla di male,in fondo vedere bestioni con corpi da fumetto è una grossa fetta dell'appeal e come detto sono seguiti costantemente,solo che ho avuto questa discussione anche con dei miei amici e voglio mettere le cose in chiaro



Non so se crederti ahah, ma non perché non mi fido, ma perché la maggior parte afferma il contrario (e anche perché mi piace credere che sono naturali ahah).
Cmq può essere che evitano roba pesante, ma prendono roba più o meno legale no? Qualcosa più potente degli integratori...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2015)

Hanno tolto anche i dlc di hulk hogan dei vecchi giochi LOL Pazzesco, neanche avesse stuprato delle bambine


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Magari ne ha fatto uso all'inizio. Ci sono tanti video dove fa squat da 600 libbre...i steroidi ti comportano anche la variazione della forza.



quel fisico cosi non lo ottieni manco se sollevi il pianeta terra , cena si bomba pure adesso


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Alcuni lottatori sono morti per abuso di droghe (sportive e non),quindi penso che il programma sia più che altro un'operazione di controllo medico sui lottatori per evitare altri incidenti e pubblicità negativa.
> Probabilmente alcune sostanze ritenute troppo pericolose sono vietate,ma sicuramente roba tipo testosterone e HGH è usatissima.


Se per quanto riguarda le morti ti riferisci ad Eddie Guerrero, lì il Wellness Program non c'era ancora e gli steroidi erano veramente abusatissimi. Ora non saprei, però mi pare che si sia ridotta di parecchio la presenza di wrestler pompatissimi come una volta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno tolto anche i dlc di hulk hogan dei vecchi giochi LOL Pazzesco, neanche avesse stuprato delle bambine



E hanno come copertina del gioco Stone Cold che è stato arrestato per aver picchiato la ragazza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quel fisico cosi non lo ottieni manco se sollevi il pianeta terra , cena si bomba pure adesso



Vabbè ma che vuol dire. Non mi dai una spiegazione/prova


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2015)

in america se sgarri col razzismo hai chiuso, non è che la WWE ce l'ha con Hulk Hogan, è così e basta, Sterling proprietario dei Clippers il giorno dopo che se ne è uscito con frasi razziste è stato costretto a cedere la franchigia e sparire letteralmente dalla Nba.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in america se sgarri col razzismo hai chiuso, non è che la WWE ce l'ha con Hulk Hogan, è così e basta, Sterling proprietario dei Clippers il giorno dopo che se ne è uscito con frasi razziste è stato costretto a cedere la franchigia e sparire letteralmente dalla Nba.



Io direi che più sgarri con l'ipocrisia e il politicamente corretto hai chiuso. In caso contrario si sarebbero visti provvidementi reali sui poliziotti che fanno secchi neri di continuo e non su una persona per una frase detta in un momento di rabbia in privato


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non so se crederti ahah, ma non perché non mi fido, ma perché la maggior parte afferma il contrario (e anche perché mi piace credere che sono naturali ahah).
> Cmq può essere che evitano roba pesante, ma prendono roba più o meno legale no? Qualcosa più potente degli integratori...



La maggior parte chi sarebbe? Fan della WWE? 
Purtroppo i media hanno sconvolto la percezione del pubblico,dando un'idea sbagliata di ciò che è possibile ottenere naturalmente (vedi attori che mettono 20 chili di muscoli in 6 mesi celebrati sui magazine di fitness). Fabry basta informarsi bene sul bodybuilding per capire che quei fisici non si possono ottenere senza steroidi,punto. E,ripeto,non c'è nulla di male. Non sono pilloline magiche che ti trasformano in Mr Olympia in una notte,il lavoro e a disciplina rimangono componenti essenziali. John Cena e The Rock si fanno il mazzo sotto i pesi,anche con le "vitamine".
Non so di preciso cosa prendono (anche se in rete si trovano le "ricette"),ma credo che tutti gli steroidi anabolizzanti sono illegali negli States.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La maggior parte chi sarebbe? Fan della WWE?
> Purtroppo i media hanno sconvolto la percezione del pubblico,dando un'idea sbagliata di ciò che è possibile ottenere naturalmente (vedi attori che mettono 20 chili di muscoli in 6 mesi celebrati sui magazine di fitness). *Fabry basta informarsi bene sul bodybuilding per capire che quei fisici non si possono ottenere senza steroidi,punto*. E,ripeto,non c'è nulla di male. Non sono pilloline magiche che ti trasformano in Mr Olympia in una notte,il lavoro e a disciplina rimangono componenti essenziali. John Cena e The Rock si fanno il mazzo sotto i pesi,anche con le "vitamine".
> Non so di preciso cosa prendono (anche se in rete si trovano le "ricette"),ma credo che tutti gli steroidi anabolizzanti sono illegali negli States.



Allora prima o poi lo farò.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Nel frattempo stanno brutalmente perculando Hogan su twitter


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La maggior parte chi sarebbe? Fan della WWE?
> Purtroppo i media hanno sconvolto la percezione del pubblico,dando un'idea sbagliata di ciò che è possibile ottenere naturalmente (vedi attori che mettono 20 chili di muscoli in 6 mesi celebrati sui magazine di fitness). *Fabry basta informarsi bene sul bodybuilding per capire che quei fisici non si possono ottenere senza steroidi,punto.* E,ripeto,non c'è nulla di male. Non sono pilloline magiche che ti trasformano in Mr Olympia in una notte,il lavoro e a disciplina rimangono componenti essenziali. John Cena e The Rock si fanno il mazzo sotto i pesi,anche con le "vitamine".
> Non so di preciso cosa prendono (anche se in rete si trovano le "ricette"),ma credo che tutti gli steroidi anabolizzanti sono illegali negli States.


Puoi dirmi quali sono secondo te i wrestler attuali WWE che fanno di sicuro uso di steroidi? Quello più "massiccio" è sicuramente Brock Lesnar (sento parlare di John Cena lol) quindi secondo te si dopa? Questo uso di doping è diffuso anche nella boxe secondo te?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Puoi dirmi quali sono secondo te i wrestler attuali WWE che fanno di sicuro uso di steroidi? Quello più "massiccio" è sicuramente Brock Lesnar (sento parlare di John Cena lol) quindi secondo te si dopa? Questo uso di doping è diffuso anche nella boxe secondo te?



Lesnar è più grosso di Ryback?


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lesnar è più grosso di Ryback?


Mi ero scordato di lui. Ma io parlo di Lesnar perchè è andato in giro un pò ovunque, anche in federazioni più agonistiche.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma che vuol dire. Non mi dai una spiegazione/prova



secondo te questo fisico è naturale ?










basta aver frequentato un pò il giro dei bodybuilder nelle varie palestre per riconoscere chi è "nature" e chi si bomba


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Puoi dirmi quali sono secondo te i wrestler attuali WWE che fanno di sicuro uso di steroidi? Quello più "massiccio" è sicuramente Brock Lesnar (sento parlare di John Cena lol) quindi secondo te si dopa? Questo uso di doping è diffuso anche nella boxe secondo te?



Non seguo più la WWE da anni,quindi non saprei dirti. In generale chi ha il fisico da super eroe tipo Cena,Batista,The Rock,Bobby Lashley,Brock,ecc.
Nella boxe molto probabilmente si bombano,ma con sostanze diverse per scopi diversi. Al pugile non serve a un tubo il trapezio alla Lesnar 
Nella UFC,che seguo assiduamente,solitamente beccano gente per anabolizzanti (che aumentano la forza oltre alla massa) e robe per la resistenza (tipo EPO).


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non seguo più la WWE da anni,quindi non saprei dirti. In generale chi ha il fisico da super eroe tipo Cena,Batista,The Rock,Bobby Lashley,Brock,ecc.
> Nella boxe molto probabilmente si bombano,ma con sostanze diverse per scopi diversi. Al pugile non serve a un tubo il trapezio alla Lesnar
> Nella UFC,che seguo assiduamente,solitamente beccano gente per anabolizzanti (che aumentano la forza oltre alla massa) e robe per la resistenza (tipo EPO).


La gente che hai citato secondo te, di cosa si fa? Sostanze illegali e che possono compromettere la salute del wrestler? Anche i bodybuilder che presenta Schwarzeneger secondo te si dopano?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La gente che hai citato secondo te, di cosa si fa? Sostanze illegali e che possono compromettere la salute del wrestler? Anche i bodybuilder che presenta Schwarzeneger secondo te si dopano?



Non so con precisione,sicuramente cose come testosterone,HGH,Anavar e altro. Se consumati in quantità giuste e sotto controllo medico non dovrebbero esserci problemi,infatti The Rock sta benissimo a oltre 40 anni.
Cosa intendi con "i bodybuilder che presenta Schwarzeneger"? Tutti i bodybuilder professionisti sono bombati,non c'è scampo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so con precisione,sicuramente cose come testosterone,HGH,Anavar e altro. Se consumati in quantità giuste e sotto controllo medico non dovrebbero esserci problemi,infatti The Rock sta benissimo a oltre 40 anni.
> Cosa intendi con "*i bodybuilder che presenta Schwarzeneger*"? Tutti i bodybuilder professionisti sono bombati,non c'è scampo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


>



_Tutti i bodybuilder professionisti sono bombati,non c'è scampo._


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> secondo te questo fisico è naturale ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'unico sintomo che ha dei dopati sono le vene, ma Cena nel 2001 fece una gara di bodybuilding. È sempre stato enorme.
Se vedi anche Brock Lesnar quando vinse il torneo di lotta a scuola era già immenso. E aveva poco più di 20 anni.

Io poi non ho capito se voi ritenete che questi abusano di queste schifezze o no. Che abusano non ci credo proprio, altrimenti già sarebbero al cimitero come è successo a centinaia di wrestler sotto i 50 anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'unico sintomo che ha dei dopati sono le vene, ma Cena nel 2001 fece una gara di bodybuilding. È sempre stato enorme.
> Se vedi anche Brock Lesnar quando vinse il torneo di lotta a scuola era già immenso. E aveva poco più di 20 anni.
> 
> Io poi non ho capito se voi ritenete che questi abusano di queste schifezze o no. Che abusano non ci credo proprio, altrimenti già sarebbero al cimitero come è successo a centinaia di wrestler sotto i 50 anni.


John Cena si allena ed anche molto, poi se assume delle sostanze penso lo faccia regolarmente ed in maniera lecita. Guardo spesso quando si allena in palestra, visto che lo testimonia in molti video su youtube e twitter.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Luglio 2015)

Siccome voglio diventare wrestler e arrivare in WWE  se sarò costretto a farmi di qualcosa lo verrò a scrivere in questo topic


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per rimanere in tema WWE. Pochi giorni fa leggevo un articolo sui wrestler che NON hanno fatto uso di steroidi e incredibilmente non c'è Triple H (dicono sia tutto merito della palestra quel fisico che aveva nei primi anni 2000), c'era anche John Cena, Undertaker, Kane, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle.
> 
> Voi che ne pensate?


Che le masse dei wrestler sono inarrivabii senza le bombe. In USA fra l'altro molti semplici integratori alimentari che qui sono vietati li' sono legalissimi.


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'unico sintomo che ha dei dopati sono le vene, ma Cena nel 2001 fece una gara di bodybuilding. È sempre stato enorme.
> Se vedi anche Brock Lesnar quando vinse il torneo di lotta a scuola era già immenso. E aveva poco più di 20 anni.
> 
> Io poi non ho capito se voi ritenete che questi abusano di queste schifezze o no. Che abusano non ci credo proprio, altrimenti già sarebbero al cimitero come è successo a centinaia di wrestler sotto i 50 anni.


Le vene non c'entrano nulla! Anch'io ho le vene visibili. Dipende dalla percentuale di grasso corporeo, potrebbero essere visibili a chiunque. Fidati, i wrestler si dopano tutto l'anno. E neanche poco, stanne certo. Non sono neanche bodybuilder che variano sostanze durante l'anno a seconda del periodo mancante alla competizione...questi devono stare sempre al top, non smettono mai. Di effetti collaterali evidenti nei wrestler (e per chiunque) c'è la ginecomastia, ce l'hanno in molti. Per quanto riguarda la salute difficilmente avranno problemi: sono seguiti da medici specializzati nel campo. Guarda Arnold, non mi pare stia male. Rischiano invece i fenomeni delle palestre che frequento, che fan di testa loro con sostanze di dubbia qualità che chissà da dove arrivano essendo qui illecite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

Me lo ricordo questo signore, lo guardavo sempre quando lo davano su Italia 1 ora non ho idea dove lo danno peccato perchè mi piaceva .


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La gente che hai citato secondo te, di cosa si fa? Sostanze illegali e che possono compromettere la salute del wrestler? Anche i bodybuilder che presenta Schwarzeneger secondo te si dopano?


Sostanze illegali che compromettono la salute. I danni vengono limitati dall'equipe di medici di cui dispongono. Testosterone e tutti i suoi derivati, GH, farmaci che agiscono sulla tiroide per quanto riguarda il dimagrimento ecc.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Le vene non c'entrano nulla! Anch'io ho le vene visibili. Dipende dalla percentuale di grasso corporeo, potrebbero essere visibili a chiunque. Fidati, i wrestler si dopano tutto l'anno. E neanche poco, stanne certo. Non sono neanche bodybuilder che variano sostanze durante l'anno a seconda del periodo mancante alla competizione...questi devono stare sempre al top, non smettono mai. Di effetti collaterali evidenti nei wrestler (e per chiunque) c'è la ginecomastia, ce l'hanno in molti. Per quanto riguarda la salute difficilmente avranno problemi: sono seguiti da medici specializzati nel campo. Guarda Arnold, non mi pare stia male. Rischiano invece i fenomeni delle palestre che frequento, che fan di testa loro con sostanze di dubbia qualità che chissà da dove arrivano essendo qui illecite.



E Cm punk invece come faceva, visto che lui era, ed è Straight Edge per davvero .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Le vene non c'entrano nulla! Anch'io ho le vene visibili. Dipende dalla percentuale di grasso corporeo, potrebbero essere visibili a chiunque. Fidati, i wrestler si dopano tutto l'anno. E neanche poco, stanne certo. Non sono neanche bodybuilder che variano sostanze durante l'anno a seconda del periodo mancante alla competizione...questi devono stare sempre al top, non smettono mai. Di effetti collaterali evidenti nei wrestler (e per chiunque) c'è la ginecomastia, ce l'hanno in molti. Per quanto riguarda la salute difficilmente avranno problemi: sono seguiti da medici specializzati nel campo. Guarda Arnold, non mi pare stia male. Rischiano invece i fenomeni delle palestre che frequento, che fan di testa loro con sostanze di dubbia qualità che chissà da dove arrivano essendo qui illecite.



Ho dimenticato di scrivere la ginecomastia...

Ok, lo immaginavo che molti integratori quì sono illegali e lì no.

Per la salute che c'entra che sono seguiti dai migliori specialisti? Tra quelle centinaia di wrestler morti sotto i 50 anni in un decennio ci sono nomi importanti come Ultimate Warrior, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Macho Man, Mr.Perfect tanti di questi morti quando erano in attività quindi credo seguiti da specialisti...

Cmq la domanda è sempre la stessa. I vari Lesnar, HHH, Cena, Goldberg, The Rock che vengono visti come "puliti" hanno mai abusato di steroidi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Che le masse dei wrestler sono inarrivabii senza le bombe. In USA fra l'altro molti semplici integratori alimentari che qui sono vietati li' sono legalissimi.



Come mai sono inarrivabili senza bombe?? Genetica?


----------



## vota DC (28 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> in america se sgarri col razzismo hai chiuso, non è che la WWE ce l'ha con Hulk Hogan, è così e basta, Sterling proprietario dei Clippers il giorno dopo che se ne è uscito con frasi razziste è stato costretto a cedere la franchigia e sparire letteralmente dalla Nba.



Non so. Tyson una quindicina d'anni fa faceva sparate razziste ogni tanto ed era ancora in attività, però la gente era meno paranoica e comunque fargli finire l'attività in anticipo quando era riuscito a continuarla dopo aver cannibalizzato un avversario non avrebbe avuto nessun senso. O prendi Fallout: nei primi due potevi uccidere i bambini, dal 3 in poi con Bethesda li hanno fatti immortali per qualche paranoia dal momento che nessuna associazione avrebbe potuto farli chiudere o boicottare sul serio.


----------



## Dexter (28 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come mai sono inarrivabili senza bombe?? Genetica?


Il corpo umano semplicemente non è fatto per sostenere quelle masse, che senza sostanze sono irraggiungibili. Gli atleti che tu citi si bucano tutti i giorni, te lo assicuro. Non li sto giudicando eh, è il loro lavoro, per carità...Poi si ammazzano di palestra e dieta, non è che le bombe sono formule magiche, devi comunque lavorarci dietro.


----------



## Dexter (28 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Per la salute che c'entra che sono seguiti dai migliori specialisti? Tra quelle centinaia di wrestler morti sotto i 50 anni in un decennio ci sono nomi importanti come Ultimate Warrior, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Macho Man, Mr.Perfect tanti di questi morti quando erano in attività quindi credo seguiti da specialisti...


Spesso qualcosa va storto se lavori col GH ad esempio, vedi pure Messi che vomita di continuo, non è che fa bene alla salute... A volte ci rimani secco. Vedila come la droga, c'è chi si fa una vita ed è vivo, chi si fa la prima botta di coca nela sua vita e crepa d'infarto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> John Cena si allena ed anche molto, poi se assume delle sostanze penso lo faccia regolarmente ed in maniera lecita. Guardo spesso quando si allena in palestra, visto che lo testimonia in molti video su youtube e twitter.



non c'entra niente quanti pesi solleva in palestra , a questo punto tutti i sollevatori di pesi olimpionici dovrebbe essere come cena 







semplicemente l'ipertrofia muscolare di cena non è naturale


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non c'entra niente quanti pesi solleva in palestra , a questo punto tutti i sollevatori di pesi olimpionici dovrebbe essere come cena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non sto dicendo che non prende sostanze, ma che comunque lui in palestra si allena molto. Per dire Chris Masters aveva dei muscoli dovuti quasi esclusivamente alle sostanze dopanti e la WWE lo sospese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il corpo umano semplicemente non è fatto per sostenere quelle masse, che senza sostanze sono irraggiungibili. Gli atleti che tu citi si bucano tutti i giorni, te lo assicuro. Non li sto giudicando eh, è il loro lavoro, per carità...Poi si ammazzano di palestra e dieta, non è che le bombe sono formule magiche, devi comunque lavorarci dietro.



Quindi secondo te abusano di quella roba.


----------



## Dexter (28 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non c'entra niente quanti pesi solleva in palestra , a questo punto tutti i sollevatori di pesi olimpionici dovrebbe essere come cena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prendono un sacco di roba anche i power lifter, che fra l'altro hanno non di rado dei fisici inguardabili dovuti al fatto che le sostanze di cui fanno uso sono finalizzate al miglioramento del massimale e non all'estetica.


----------



## Dexter (28 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te abusano di quella roba.


Secondo me e secondo chiunque altro ne capisca un minimo. Sono zeppi pieni di roba, te lo assicuro. Ma non voglio sminuirli ripeto, si allenano pesantemente tutti i giorni (cosa che senza bombe non puoi proprio fare, fra l'altro...).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Secondo me e secondo chiunque altro ne capisca un minimo. Sono zeppi pieni di roba, te lo assicuro. Ma non voglio sminuirli ripeto, si allenano pesantemente tutti i giorni (cosa che senza bombe non puoi proprio fare, fra l'altro...).



Quindi continuano anche se rischiano...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prendono un sacco di roba anche i power lifter, che fra l'altro hanno non di rado dei fisici inguardabili dovuti al fatto che le sostanze di cui fanno uso sono finalizzate al miglioramento del massimale e non all'estetica.



non metto in dubbio che pure i power lifter usino roba , era solo per dire che sollevare pesi enormi non ti fa venire il fisico di cena .


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2015)

Mi spiace per il mitico hulk hogan, quando ero piccolo era una sorta di mito tipo Jordan..era ovunque ed ha contribuito enormemente alla diffusione de wrestling, ve lo ricordate in Rocky 3?

Sul discorso doping credo sia davvero superfluo parlarne, è ovvio che sono tutti zeppi di sostanze dopanti, è come per i culturisti, non esistono quei fisici costruiti solo in palestra..impossibile..poi che si allenino 6-8 ore al giorno è vero, e infatti li stimo per quello, ma si bombano senza pietà e alla fine la pagano quasi tutti


----------



## Dany20 (1 Agosto 2015)

Peccato. Il miglior wrestler degli anni 80/90. Praticamente hanno tolto un pezzo del wrestling.


----------

